# Snoop Dogg



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking pretty cute today!


























Sad face


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking handsome!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sad face is hilarious, but I think I would like to put my finger in Snoop's mouth in the first picture because of the cuteness factor!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he makes the best sad face. That was way too cute


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Sad face is hilarious, but I think I would like to put my finger in Snoop's mouth in the first picture because of the cuteness factor!!!!


+1 The first pic makes me want to do that thing you do with babies. You know when you flip their lip. LOL!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Love the sad face!*


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Sad face rocks and so does the smile!!!


----------

